# Aide cornélien : choix entre iphone XS et XR



## Tykko (31 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous pour que vous m'aidiez (peut être ?) dans mon choix entre l'iphone XS et XR.

Actuellement j'ai un iphone 6S que je voudrais donner à ma mère, du coup il faut que je lui trouve un remplaçant. 
Mon 6S fonctionne parfaitement en dehors de la batterie (elle se décharge un poil plus rapidement qu'a l'origine, avant je tenais la journée sans soucis, maintenant je dois le charger dans le milieu/fin de l'aprè-midi) et parfois dans certaines appli ou jeu un poil lent mais ça reste à voir !

J'hésite donc entre le XS et le XR : j'ai donc acheté les 2 pour tester mais j'ai quand même du mal à me décider !
 - J'ai des petites mains donc le format XS étant plus proche du 6S me convient plus, il est aussi plus léger que le XR donc ça augmente le confort et l'ergonomie. (idéalement un format type 5 SE avec écran bord à bord serait parfait pour moi !)
 - J'adore la couleur du XR (rouge), mais le noir va bien au XS ...
 - L'appareil photo importe peu pour moi vu que je suis équipé d'un"vrai appareil photo", l'iphone me sert donc qu'occasionnellement pour la photo
 - J'ai effectivement vu une différence entre les 2 écrans mais peut importe lequel, ils me satisfont quand même tous les deux, avec une petite préférence pour celui du XS qui est quand même meilleur et parait mieux définit (avec mes yeux)
 - Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup d'écart d'autonomie entre les 2, le XR à l'air de tenir un peu plus longtemps tout de même

En gros les 2 me satisfont, c'est surtout un problème d'ergonomie (taille, poids, éventuellement définition de l'écran) qui me fait hésiter entre l'un et l'autre ...

Du coup j'ai du mal à me rendre compte si les 300 euros de plus pour le XS peuvent justifier une différence d'ergonomie ou est ce que "je m'y habituerais de toute manière ?"

Les 3go sur le XR seront ils un peu juste dans quelques années avec les changement d'IOS par rapport aux 4go du XS ?

Merci d'avance pour vos avis et votre aide 
T


----------



## Iguana7 (31 Octobre 2018)

C'est vraiment très personnel comme choix pour le coup. Je pense que tu peux facilement t'adapter à l'ergo du XR. Si t'enlève la partie photo, les 300euros ne sont pas justifiés et le XR reste le choix à faire.


----------



## Tony 11 (31 Octobre 2018)

Si honnêtement tu est déjà équiper côté photo et que tu t en servira que occasionnellement franchement je suis toi je prend le XR au vu de tes besoins . Après ergonomie sa sera plus un ressenti personnel donc a toi de juger. Mais que tu choisisse l un ou l autre tu aura un très bon téléphone quand même


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Octobre 2018)

Sur ce forum tu as assez de "fils" sur le XR et les XS/XSMax pour te faire une idée précise de leurs caractéristiques et leurs différences. Après quoi ton choix t'es perso nous n'y pouvons rien !


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2018)

Il s'agit vraiment d'un choix perso. Bon, j'adore l'écran OLED du X(S) et si je devais choisir, je prendrais le XS (j'ai un X). Pour moi, ergonomie, qualité d'écran et qualité de l'appareil photo sont les critères principaux (ainsi que la rapidité), d'où mon choix. 
Donc, réfléchis d'abord aux critères qui sont importants pour toi (je pense que tu as mentionné l'ergonomie) et évalue froidement les deux appareils par rapport à ces critères, et ton choix sera fait 



Tykko a dit:


> Mon 6S fonctionne parfaitement en dehors de la batterie (elle se décharge un poil plus rapidement qu'a l'origine, avant je tenais la journée sans soucis, maintenant je dois le charger dans le milieu/fin de l'aprè-midi) et parfois dans certaines appli ou jeu un poil lent mais ça reste à voir !


Ce que tu peux faire avant de donner ton 6S à ta maman, c'est de profiter du programme Apple pour en changer la batterie pour 29€: j'ai fait cela pour mon 6S Plus que j'ai filé à ma soeur, elle a maintenant un iPhone comme neuf


----------



## karl59 (1 Novembre 2018)

Que dire mais je vais pour le coup prendre mon exemple perso , j’ai toujours eu deux IPhone souvent le plus de l’année et celui de l’année dernière.
D’habitude j’en prends un par an mais cette année j’en ai pris deux .
A savoir un xs Max et xr bleu !
Je regrette pas mon choix c’est le duo parfait vous allez me dire coûteux le duo oui c’est sûr mais c’est surtout des outils pour le travail donc bon !
J exclu d’office le xs pour une seule chose, la batterie ayant eu le x de 2017 je peux dire que l’autonomie n’était pas folle !
 Mon père  qui a hérité de mon x en ai satisfait donc bon d’une personne à l’autre c’est différent nous n’avons pas les mêmes usages ni besoins  !
Je vais synthétiser à l’extrême les + des deux modèles : 

- XS Max : sublime, un écran au top est des possibilités vidéos et photos incroyables ! Un encombrement pas toujours évident .
- XR Max : j’adore les couleurs, un écran excellent contrairement au nombreux articles prétendent le contraire mais surtout une autonomie incroyable ainsi qu’une prise en parfaite !
Un incombèrent excellent !

Dans mon cas le XR a les 2 ou 3 heures d’utilisations  supplémentaires qui manque au Xs Max parfois !

Mon conseil si vous n’avez pas de gros besoins en photographie ou vidéo oubliez le xs Max je vois pas comment ont peux justifier l’achat  , allez directement sur un XR !
Je dis pas pour autant que le XR est mauvais en photo juste que c’est parfois moins précis mais sont autonomie me fait préférer IPhone XR au xs Max !


Alors n’écoutez certains articles écrit par des pseudos spécialistes est faites-vous votre propre avis allez les prendre en en boutique !
J’ai pas compris toutes les critiques pour le xr je l’avais eu en   après la Keynote de septembre est personnellement ni les bordures ni la définition de l’écran ne m’avait choqué !
Je précise que j’ai 10/10 à chaque   !
De même avec les articles sur les problèmes de connexions ! J’ai jamais eu des débits aussi importants que depuis que j’ai mon xs Max ! En ville je suis souvent en 4G à plus de 170MB !



La gamme R est faite pour durée dans le temps est cette IPhone vas faire un carton !!!


----------



## karl59 (1 Novembre 2018)

Tykko a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens vers vous pour que vous m'aidiez (peut être ?) dans mon choix entre l'iphone XS et XR.
> 
> ...


Sans hésiter le XR est de loin comme je dis plus haut j’utilise un xs Max et un XR est pour la différence franchement !
Mais le xr vas te proposer une autonomie que tu n’aura jamais avec le xs !
Le tout pour bien moins chère alors c’est pas possible de justifier l’achat d’un xs ou xs Max chez une personne qui n’a pas de gros besoins en photo !
Tu peux pas être déçu avec le XR


----------



## Tykko (2 Novembre 2018)

Salut tous,

Tout d'abord, merci pour vos retours et votes.

Karl59, merci pour ta comparaison et ton retex mais tu compares le XR et le XS Max, hors, j'ai déjà du mal avec le format du XR alors ne parlons pas du XS Max, il ne rentre même pas dans ma poche de jean 
Néanmoins, je prends en considérations tes remarques sur l'autonomie.

Depuis, j'ai testé les 2, en effet, j'ai finis par acheter les 2 en apple store afin de les utiliser franchement pendant quelques jours (un bon WE pour le XR et 2 jours pour le XS).
A l'usage, je me rends compte que le XR est bien trop lourd et trop grand pour mes petites mains, je l'utilise quasi constatent à 2 mains : une pour le tenir et l'autre pour gigoter sur écran 
Concernant l'autonomie, c'est difficile de s'en rendre compte en 2 ou 3 jours et voir si, avec mon utilisation, la différence est franchement nette. Aujourd'hui je n'ai pas vu une grande différence, le XR tiens un peu plus mais j'ai pas eu l'impression que c'était tant que ça (je rappel, avec mon utilisation perso, pas avec les chiffres donnés par Apple).

J'ai donc décidé de ne conserver que le XS qui me satisfait plus en usage quotidien comparé au XR. 
Néanmoins, je tiens à préciser que les 2 sont d'excellents smartphones, les écrans sont très bon tous les 2, la différence de l'oled n'est pas si franche que ça, l'autonomie étant en fonction des usages de chacun c'est difficile de se prononcer, même si le XR sera toujours un poil plus endurant, l'appareil photo est plus complet sur le XS et c'est vrai qu'on s'habitue vite à ces petits gadgets supplémentaires 
Si pour celui qui hésite encore, la dimension du XR n'est pas un problème, je le conseille vivement, si, par contre, vous êtes comme moi avec des petites mains, orientez vous sur le XS, vous aurez plus de confort à l'usage, et ce pendant toute la durée d'utilisation de votre iPhone, ce qui n'est pas négligeable !

Idéalement, pour ma part, il me faudrait un XS ou XR de la taille d'un 5S : un écran sur toute la surface d'un petit appareil vue de l'extérieur. Pour tout ce qui sera à faire sur grand écran j'ai l'ipad ou le MBP, ce qui est bien plus adapté 

Il me reste donc une grosse semaine pour confirmer mon choix ou finalement me résigner et reprendre un XR (on sait jamais, peut être que la sublime couleur rouge du XR me fera changer d'avis finalement  )

T


----------



## mathias12345 (2 Novembre 2018)

c'est simple, si t'as déjà ce qu'il faut pour la photo (je suis pas un expert de la photo mais je trouve que de toute façon prendre un téléphone pour faire des photos de qualité pro c'est pas la peine autant prendre un appareil photo) et que la différence d'écran t'embête pas prendre le XR, 3D touch c'est le genre de truc qui sert mais dont on peut se passer, donc 300€ de plus pour un OLED pas nettement meilleur qu'un LCD contrairement à ce que certains peuvent dire (il y a une différence mais pas aussi flagrante) un double appareil photo qui au final sera pas non plus largement mieux que le XR et de l'acier inox qui fait seulement "vous avez vu mon téléphone il est mieux parce qu'il est pas en alu" ça vaut pas le coup, en plus la batterie du XR tient plus longtemps que le XS


----------



## quinzero (2 Novembre 2018)

On dirait que finalement , tu ne vois pas trop de difference. En ce cas , les 300 balles , offre les à tes momes à noël


----------



## karl59 (2 Novembre 2018)

Tykko a dit:


> Salut tous,
> 
> Tout d'abord, merci pour vos retours et votes.
> 
> ...


Comme tu dis idéalement mais c’est un rêve le format du SE ou 5S c’est fini , bien sûr prend celui qui te convient comme j’ai dit j’étais très déçu du x de 2017 a cause de l’autonomie !
Mais d’autres en sont satisfait !
Après moi j’adore les grands écrans depuis le début des Galaxy note est je suis un ayatollah de l’autonomie ! 
C’est l’une des choses primordiales pour moi mais j’ai de gros usages est pas vraiment représentatif d’une personne lambdas !
Il est certain que le format du x ou xs est sans doute le meilleur format.

Mais malgré tout chez une personne qui n’as pas problème avec les grands écrans je conseillerais plutôt le XR au XS mais encore une fois c’est que mon expérience dans les deux cas c’est de super téléphones


----------



## karl59 (2 Novembre 2018)

mathias12345 a dit:


> c'est simple, si t'as déjà ce qu'il faut pour la photo (je suis pas un expert de la photo mais je trouve que de toute façon prendre un téléphone pour faire des photos de qualité pro c'est pas la peine autant prendre un appareil photo) et que la différence d'écran t'embête pas prendre le XR, 3D touch c'est le genre de truc qui sert mais dont on peut se passer, donc 300€ de plus pour un OLED pas nettement meilleur qu'un LCD contrairement à ce que certains peuvent dire (il y a une différence mais pas aussi flagrante) un double appareil photo qui au final sera pas non plus largement mieux que le XR et de l'acier inox qui fait seulement "vous avez vu mon téléphone il est mieux parce qu'il est pas en alu" ça vaut pas le coup, en plus la batterie du XR tient plus longtemps que le XS


Tu as tout dit absolument ta raison


----------

